# What is the best dirt for a dirt tank?



## stan1973 (9 Mar 2012)

Hi

I've heard some people using 
organic choice miracle grow
John Innes no. 3
Peat

which out of these or any others works the best?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (9 Mar 2012)

I've got the john innes and that works well for me. Can't comment on the others though since I haven't tried them.


----------



## stan1973 (10 Mar 2012)

OK, I'm doing experiments in pots using hygrophila polysperma and a couple of tiny stargrass cutting with the 3 soils types capped with gravel.

Organic choice miracle grow




john Innes no.3




Peat


----------



## dean (9 Apr 2012)

How are the trials going


----------



## dean (30 Apr 2012)

any pics or updates?


----------



## 4onthemove (2 May 2012)

I had spent a far bit of time on the net looking at using John Innes #2 and #3 for the substrate. I have a very low light tank (96 ltrs, 18W 6500K light), so went for #2 as it has less nutrients, covered with 4mm gravel. Tank been running for 3 weeks now, Ammonia has just dropped to 0.25, nitrite still very high (+5ppm). 

Yesterday I have discovered this site, and read a lot of posts saying don't use #2, use #3. Now I'm hoping I have made the correct choice. My Bacopa Australis has grown about 3 inches. my java fern and Rotala Rotundifolia have also grown a little. The Crypocoryne Wendtii is look good, so does the Anubias Barteri Nana. 

I will update this post in a few weeks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (20 May 2012)

No2 will be fine, just less nutrients. I doubt there will be a massive difference.

I'm using 3, fantastic for growing plants even beats the ADA stuff IMO. However, looking for something that doesn't raise the hardness of my already cement like water next time.


----------



## BigTom (20 May 2012)

Maybe try the 'Original Aqua Soil' that Alastair is using Morgan... doesn't seem to be affecting his stats much.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (20 May 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Maybe try the 'Original Aqua Soil' that Alastair is using Morgan... doesn't seem to be affecting his stats much.



Yeah I think I will. Cheers.


----------

